# Need shopping cart help



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

I built a website through ipowerweb but now what I need is some kind of cart so that when people click on the picture they can order the shirt with options of size and color.

I haven't a clue as to where to start looking except for maybe starting a paypal business account. Are they any good?

Also, I'm not too good with html skills so user friendly and fairly cheap would be a must.

Thanks alot,
Todd


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It looks like ipowerweb has a few free shopping cart options as part of their package:
http://www.ipowerweb.com/products/webhosting/index.html



ipowerweb website said:


> Commerce Related Features Availability
> OS Commerce Shopping Cart
> Agora Shopping Cart
> Pay Pal Shopping Cart


Both OSCommerce and Agora cart are pretty good options for a simple cart. I *think* agora cart might be easier to setup, but oscommerce has a larger userbase and peer support.

It also looks like you get a $25 Google Adwords credit through them to use towards advertising.


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

I couldn't figure out oscomerce or agora.

Is the paypal cart a good option to use? Do you have to copy and paste a seperate html code that they give you to every single item on your site.
I'm pretty new to this and looking for the easiest way to sell t-shirts.

Thanks, Todd


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

There are lots of t-shirt sites that just use the PayPal shopping cart.

You do have to copy and paste a separate HTML code for each different product (so when a person orders, you know which product and size they ordered).

You may want to hire someone to setup your shopping cart for you if you don't have the technical ability. 

The easiest way to sell shirts is to have a shopping cart (in my opinion) and I think the PayPal shopping cart has some useability issues for customers that make it a bit confusing to shop.


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks Rodney.

For the "buy it now" button. Am I right, assuming I can copy and paste that to any product on my site or no?

I already pasted the buy it now button but I don't know if it will work until I add the cart(I think)


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you copy and paste the *same* buy-it-now button HTML code to every product in your site, then you won't be able to distinguish WHICH exact t-shirt the person wants to buy when you get the PayPal payment.

By defining the variables (product name, item code, product options) for each product, you will have all that information each time someone clicks the button and sends you payment via PayPal. 

That means if you have 5 different shirts, you need to login to PayPal and create 5 different buy-it-now (or add to cart) buttons. Each time you create a button, you need to define the specifics for that product.


----------



## Barry (Jan 16, 2006)

I use Cube Cart and like it very easy to setup, and it also does Paypal standard and Paypal Pro


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

Ok thanks again Rodney I understand that now.
How about a (View Cart) button? Do I need a seperate one for each product or can I just put one button on each page.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You can use the same View Cart button on every page of the site. That just allows the shopper to see what they've added to their cart (if you're using the paypal "Add to cart" buttons) and allows them to checkout.

I don't think the view cart button will work if you're using the Buy Now button. I think it only works if you're using the Add-to-Cart buttons. Buy Now buttons take them straight to the checkout process.


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks a ton Rodney.

Would you mind checking out my site (if you have time)and telling me what you think. I'm very open minded to any constructive critisism. 
I know it's not a very flashy website but my html abilites are pretty limited as you probably already know.


----------



## tprt (Jan 16, 2006)

ironhead said:


> Thanks a ton Rodney.
> 
> Would you mind checking out my site (if you have time)and telling me what you think. I'm very open minded to any constructive critisism.
> I know it's not a very flashy website but my html abilites are pretty limited as you probably already know.


I know you asked for Rodney but a few issues - 

*** On FAQ's : #1 Care - "Decailed" should be "Decaled" or "Shirts with decals"
#3 "not yet as of this time" possibly could be- "not yet" or "not at this time" but shouldn't be both.

***On the "About Us" page " We thrive to work hard" should be "We strive to work hard"

Hope you don't mind the help, like your site overall.

Tom


----------



## raakmo (Jan 24, 2006)

ironhead said:


> I couldn't figure out oscomerce or agora.
> 
> Is the paypal cart a good option to use? Do you have to copy and paste a seperate html code that they give you to every single item on your site.
> I'm pretty new to this and looking for the easiest way to sell t-shirts.
> ...


iPowerweb has great technical support team. You should call them up and they will walk you through the setup process. 

Mo


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys, the changes have just been made.


----------



## 3oats (Sep 11, 2005)

I have a programmer working to set up USPS on our site and she is tearing her hair out as they don't have the info as to what the xml headers are supposed to be. The issue is that we already have the cart set up from long ago. The programmer says it would be alot easier if we just got the whole cart from them but at this point it needs to be recoded anyway. So what I am saying is: If you are building the site now, check out the USPS before you get too deep. (that is if you plan on having the shipping automatically calculated.) I think the cart is free but they do warn you about having a programmer do the setup. That's about all I know about that subject as the programmer is handling the work. Oscar


----------



## piscitelli ink. (Nov 22, 2005)

--after writing this post I've checked out your site, it seems you have figured everything out, no?


----------



## ironhead (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah, thanks I did figure it out finally.

One thing I'm not sure of is how to make each image clickable. Basically... so I don't have to make the cart and options appear under the images but rather go to another page like most t-shirt sites do.
Is this a lot to learn for a newbie or should I just keep my site the way it is?

Thanks, Todd


----------



## TROskell (Oct 3, 2005)

Barry said:


> I use Cube Cart and like it very easy to setup, and it also does Paypal standard and Paypal Pro


With cube cart can you have different postage options? I would like to be abe to charge more for shipping abroud than local, I haven't found a way of doing this with just Paypal (which would be the easier option if it was possible) unless anyone knows any different?

Many thanks


----------

